# What do you LOVE & HATE about your GNEX?



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I love the phone, but certain things suck.

Pros:
I love blindtype, more of an ICS thing but still none the less.
The screen is amazing.
I really like the notification light.

Cons:
Obviously the battery life.
The front & rear cameras. Abosolutely horrible.
The speaker.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

to me is just the speaker and wished the browser settings were on the bottom in portriat mode


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

so far, I haven't found anything that I don't like. This phone is exactly what I expected it to be.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I love that its near perfect
I hate that its near perfect.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Love the gnex
hate the dev drama


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Cons: Speaker for sure. Battery life. Wish the back cover was not so slippery.

Pros: Its a Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Love everything except signal, battery life, and cameras.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

love: everything
hate: colors at low brightness settings

idk why people hate on the camera. i came from a droid x and the camera is 100x better.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Love: Awesome screen, super fast OS, ability to enjoy a phone in its stock state (with nova launcher), stock messaging app is actually nice, and the notification light (even though i think it could be a little brighter and more 'full').

Hate: Android's battery management while on 4g, though it's pretty decent on 3g (still not on par with iphone's battery management), the samsung back door for the extended battery - don't even get me started on this, and the plastic body - i wouldn't say that i hate this but i would've liked something that was a little more solid.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Love almost every thing about the phone.

Hate the battery life on 4g....

(Also don't get the camera hate)


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Pro: everything about the phone.

Con: the fact that everyone bitches about the battery. It's a goddamn smartphone people.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cbd (Dec 21, 2011)

Pros:
Notification light - big and bright
Display
Size

Cons:
4g radio
Speaker
Camera quality


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Pros: Almost everything (Battery life on 4G, this phone has the best that I have seen, would still like to see better, but getting 12 hours on normal use)

Cons: The number of roms that are out there and the amount they are updated, I have only made it three days once on the same version of the same rom. I know a nice con to have coming from the Bionic.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I like everything about the phone except for the speaker volume. I don't get all the hate on the camera either, the quality may not be as good as a normal camera but for every day shots it's more than good enough for me. Also, I very much like the quick access to the camera via lock screen and how fast it actually takes pictures without having to focus.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Pro: everything about the phone.
> 
> Con: the fact that everyone bitches about the battery. It's a goddamn smartphone people.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Agreed. Not only is it a smartphone that you use a lot but it's a 4G phone that was released still in the first year of LTE. Can't expect to get amazing battery life really. Also the camera takes good photos if you hold the phone still lol. That's what I LOVE is that it is so fast that if you see the first one was awful you can quickly take another.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Pro: It shot a dude that was slippin' and knows slang.

Con: It's been involved in some questionable behavior with giraffes.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Love: ICS and the speedy browser

Hate: Battery life and the speaker that pops after every emitted sound!


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Pro: ICS; screen; better than I expected for a Samsung; no MotoBlurry, Senseless or TouchMyWhizzerPlzzzzz; it's not a locked Moto device; ROM and kernel choices continue to grow daily.

Con: Battery- and signal-whining; uber-boring 'teen-girly-angst-dev-drama'; users filling up threads who don't bother to search for info but know they'll get spoon-fed answers by other users further filling up threads ... getting threads further off-topic.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

amm5890 said:


> idk why people hate on the camera. i came from a droid x and the camera is 100x better.


The quality of my DX was better, but the speed and focus on the GNEX is far superior. The GNEX cameara makes pictures come out grainy usually for me.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Let's see...

Pros: Performance, ICS, "Google phone", display, notification LED, LTE, blah, blah

Cons: urge to flash different roms/kernels constantly, urge to customize looks... oh, and the rear speaker and battery life. Oh, and the cameras, they really do suck.


----------



## drak1071 (Dec 21, 2011)

Pro: Overall looks, gorgeous screen, performance, 4g, ability to customize, huge amount of dev support, & lots and lots of roms ranging from ones with very few updates to ones that update daily to satisfy crack flashers like me.

Con: Camera. For me it has just been producing photos with terrible quality but I guess that's the point. They just want me to upgrade again in two years once they put a better camera on it!


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Only cons I have about the phone is the speaker and I feel like I'm going to break the battery cover every time I take it off. I also haven't made is more than 24hrs without flashing something lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Love everything about it, however I don't like how the notification bar isn't as fluid as it was in Gingerbread, especially on CM7. It's kinda jerky (in certain apps)


----------



## synth3tic (Nov 19, 2011)

Pros: 4G, gorgeous screen, and as stated above, it's a Nexus!

Cons: Battery and camera are so-so. Battery life will probably increase with the life of the phone. (Do note that it hasn't even been out for 30 days yet!) Also, I read that the camera can probably be improved with better software.. Soon, this list will be empty.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Love: Screen size, resolution, pure google phone, updates for atleast 18 months, thin, looks sexy, bigger battery than most other 4G phones, camera.

Hate: Battery life (WiFi fixes this, and am always within WiFi range), umm well I guess that's it. Best phone I have ever owned for sure!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Pros: Pretty much everything - screen, OS, stock Android, speed. This phone is perfect for me and it's everything I expected (and more). I'm also going to list the camera and battery life as pros (yep, I'm serious) because they're not as bad as some make them out to be. We're talking about a camera on a phone, not a digital SLR. This phone isn't the devise to use if you're trying to take serious photos. But it's perfectly suited for snappying quick pics to upload to Facebook or Twitter. And battery life is fine. Yeah, I'd like to get more out of mine, but as long as I can make it until I'm driving home from work before needing to charge it again I'm fine with it. We're talking about a 4G phone with an enormous screen. If you use your phone expect the battery to drain. You wouldn't expect to get 15+ hours from your laptop, why do we expect the same from our phones?

Cons: The external speaker, but it's not a big deal. Volume+ helps and I've actually gotten used to the lower volume.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> The quality of my DX was better, but the speed and focus on the GNEX is far superior. The GNEX cameara makes pictures come out grainy usually for me.


thats weird mine are pretty friggin crisp compared to the DX with blur camera. i do mess with the settings alot. -1 exposure for darker settings turn out great pics


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Love: everything minus the banding on the screen; the fact that out of 2 that Ive had + 2 in VZW stores, my screen was the 2nd best out of all of them

Hate: the banding on the screen; it wasnt perfect like 1 of the VZW demo phones


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

Who ever else said the number of ROMs is absolutely correct. I can't seem to go but more than a few hours without the urge...
That and the GPU and camera.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Coming from an iPhone 4 here so I've got a true love hate relationship going on. Contrary to popular belief apples iPhone is perfection minus customization abilities. Granted hardware wise they are dated and not as fast however completing equal tasks my iPhone was faster. How, I have no clue! I mean single core vs dual core you would think its a no win situation for he iPhone. Anyways here's my pro/cons, cheers!

Pro: This AMAZING screen! Its no iphone's dpi but its big and beautiful! Also customization friendly. VERY fun and addicting. Unfortueately that's it









Con's: (gulp) battery life blows (But the screen is AWESOME!), antenna signal is weak, speaker is low and in the rear (KNOCK KNOCK HELLO, I'm over here!), camera blows chunks, video encoding is slower than my old iPhone, while browsing the net scrolling is choppy.

That's bout all I got. For those of you that want to kill me now I know it will get better. Hell its only been out for a month


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

There is no doubt that generally iPhones are faster but it just depends on the users taste and what he/ she will want to use the phone for.

I came from a DROIDX so I don't have many complaints except things like battery life, build quality, and the sound.

Other than that I am hooked on this phone. I am more worried about having the latest Android build rather than hardware specs. Which is exactly why the Galaxy Nexus was the perfect phone for me.

My parents have the iPhone 4s and I will say I do envy the camera and the Retina Display. But that isn't enough to make me adopt iOS and Apple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> There is no doubt that generally iPhones are faster but it just depends on the users taste and what he/ she will want to use the phone for.
> 
> I came from a DROIDX so I don't have many complaints except things like battery life, build quality, and the sound.
> 
> ...


Coming from a DX as well, which makes it hard to hate this phone. Just the "openity" (tm) alone is enough to make me stay.

Battery life is to be expected, (although I'm currently on hour 20 with 2+ hours of screen on time).

Sound I could meh less about.

Build quality is my one real gripe, I (true story) literally ran my DX over.. and it still worked without any issues. Damage to the metal case/battery cover, but screen protector + gorilla glass meant no scratches, and no hardware issues. I wouldn't dare do that to a GN.

The camera imo is acceptable, and I'm in love with the shutter speed. I have a one year old, and quality doesn't mean a thing to me if I "miss the shot" 9 times out of 10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I love:
Its a Nexus.
Screen. 
The keyboard.

I hate:
Battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> My parents have the iPhone 4s and I will say I do envy the camera and the Retina Display. But that isn't enough to make me adopt iOS and Apple.


agreed! I'm SO done with that tiny screen! This screens dpi is close and the next one will most likely meet iPhones retina displayed dpi. And thanks for nit bashing me LOL!


----------



## sdny8 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hate. The speaker and the radio issues switching between 3g and 4g areas. I drive around throughout the day and only have 4g in limited areas and the phone completely loses signal for up to 2 mins when moving between the areas.

Love everything else about the phone. Especially the fact its a nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

No one mentioned no sd.


----------



## Cincybearcatfan (Jul 24, 2011)

LOVE the fact that I will NEVER see a "Low Space Warning" AGAIN!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

real0325 said:


> No one mentioned no sd.


To me this isn't a problem at all. In 2 years of owning smartphone's not once did I take the SD card out of my phone. It's just there for extra internal storage, for me.


----------



## tshing02 (Dec 20, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> To me this isn't a problem at all. In 2 years of owning smartphone's not once did I take the SD card out of my phone. It's just there for extra internal storage, for me.


There is one problem with it. If your phone dies, all data in your virtual sd card is lost. pics, music, backups, ect. With removable storage when your certified factory new phone arrives you just drop in your sd card, root and flash your backup..

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

I think this phone delivered on just about every level. Its far and above better than any and I mean any android phone that's come before it and compared to the iPhone....please. its a nexus which in turn is a debut platform for the new os. Does it do that well? You bet your tushy it does and then some. It will be months before another phone even gets ics and even then it will be so loaded up with overlay garbage it won't be the same.

That said what do I love about the gnex? Everything.
What do I hate about the gnex?
Nothing.
I knew what I was buying before I purchased it. As for the camera, its all in the settings....








Taken with the gnex just for you guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Pro: ICS; *screen; better than I expected for a Samsung*; no MotoBlurry, Senseless or TouchMyWhizzerPlzzzzz; it's not a locked Moto device; ROM and kernel choices continue to grow daily.
> 
> Con: Battery- and signal-whining; uber-boring 'teen-girly-angst-dev-drama'; users filling up threads who don't bother to search for info but know they'll get spoon-fed answers by other users further filling up threads ... getting threads further off-topic.


What? Samsung mfgs wonderful displays! (for real)


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

sdny8 said:


> Hate. The speaker and the radio issues switching between 3g and 4g areas. I drive around throughout the day and only have 4g in limited areas and the phone completely loses signal for up to 2 mins when moving between the areas.
> 
> Love everything else about the phone. Especially the fact its a nexus
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mine wouldnt lock on to low 4g signals, right next to my wifes rezound with one bar 4g it would only get 3g. I took it back within the 14 days and all is well now.


----------



## tshing02 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pros: Awesome AMOLED screen, dual core, and ICS. It's a Nexus, enough said!

Cons: Build quality is terrible! It's plastic, great for weight but sure don't want that accidental drop to happen. Remedy, Otter Defender. No SD card! Speaker, fixed with Volume +. Signal strength, new radios have little affect on this, hope it is fixed soon. Really worried about this one. Great phone with no to weak signal = useless! LTE version of the Samsung car dock is a joke! Where is the euro version we were all showed!?!

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Waiting to see what the new lg brings looks nice and sounds nice.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

lg has half the class of samsung...just puttin it out there.


----------



## baby_phil (Dec 29, 2011)

Pros ics and awesome screen
Cons build quality and horrid gps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

really? my gps locks my EXACT location realllly well. Id also say the build quality is pretty awesome. Ive dropped this thing more times than id like to admit and not a scratch on it...Id say the biggest con is the fact that there is a huge piece of curved glass in your pocket and if you lean back the phone can go flying out of your pocket (see above)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I don't get how people think the build quality sucks. I personally love the build quality. I have no case and place it on my desk and tables all the time and no scratches. My TBolt kickstand got all peeled off laying in the same places. When I had an iPhone 4 (my dark days lol) the glass backing was sooooo annoying. I was always scared it would crack and I'd be screwed. If Samsung made this beefier people would then list it's too fat or heavy as a con. This is all my opinion though others may disagree.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's perfect in my opinion. I knew what I was getting myself into before I bought it.

Motorola Droid < Galaxy Nexus.

Coming from an OG, the Nexus is clearly the winner here. Camera is on par with my OG, I don't care about how the front facing camera is--it's not going to be spectacular, the battery life is about what I expected, the styling of the phone is sexy as anything, and lastly, the speakers can be fixed using Volume+--so no complaints there.


----------



## dukins (Oct 9, 2011)

I love everything about the phone except the data signal issues. I think im going to exchange it.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Love almost every thing about the phone.
> 
> Hate the battery life on 4g....
> 
> (Also don't get the camera hate)


Me either, the camera rocks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

nocoast said:


> What? Samsung mfgs wonderful displays! (for real)


Samsung makes the best displays. End of story.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Love: it's a Nexus, screen, ICS, LTE (this is my first 4g phone

Hate: ICS locking of phone/notification volume (not really the phone's fault), PTP/MTP usb profiles only

Don't like but tolerate: no sd card, the loss of data during 3g/4g hand off, no car/desk cradle dock mode, battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

baby_phil said:


> Pros ics and awesome screen
> Cons build quality and horrid gps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Dude, my GPS is the best I have ever seen on any phone. Usually it locks my location before maps finishes loading.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tshing02 (Dec 20, 2011)

dukins said:


> I love everything about the phone except the data signal issues. I think im going to exchange it.


I purchased two of these. Strength was the same.







also have a Bionic, and a razor which show two additional bars, also 4g speed is doubled on them, all sitting in the same place to. However when the nexus has same strength it hold right with them. Poor antenna I think.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, I'm kinda in shock at some of this stuff I'm reading. I love this device. The only things I don't like are of course, the battery life could be better. And I am having signal issues. I notice, out of the blue many times, my phone will just switch to 3G when I'm in a good 4G area. LTE toggle fixes this but it's still an annoyance. The blame for this however falls on Google for they are the ones who code the radios. So I expect this to be fixed in the one of many frequent updates that nexus devices get. Overall, this phone is the best available on any carrier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## baby_phil (Dec 29, 2011)

kidserious said:


> Dude, my GPS is the best I have ever seen on any phone. Usually it locks my location before maps finishes loading.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When mines gps can find any signal its always 50 or more miles off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

